# Surat Gym in Thailand



## Surat Gym (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi there,

we just have opened a new Muay Thai gym in Surat Thani province (close to Kho Samui), Thailand.

Please check on http://www.suratgym.com 

If you have any question about Muay Thai, please feel free to contact us.

Thanks!!

Tangmo


----------



## grado (Nov 6, 2009)

cool !


----------



## Harald (May 17, 2010)

Nice. Congrats on the new gym! I'll be sure to visit next time I'm on the island.


----------



## Surat Gym (May 17, 2010)

Thanks. But we had to close Surat gym. The landlord try to make his own gym there. Which we can not recommend to visit.


----------



## Harald (May 18, 2010)

That's a shame. Sorry to hear that.


----------

